# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سر جلسه کنکور

## e.e.e

*سلام دوستان همینطور که میدونید هر چقدر هم که درس بخونیم و ازمون بدیم کنکور یه چیز دیگه است ازتون میخوام تجربیات موفق و ناموق خودتون رو تو کنکور پارسال بگید:
مثلا خودم تجربیات پارسال خودم رو میگم:
1.سر جلسه با دیدن 3 تست اول ریاضی که سخت بود انقدر وضعم بد شد که نتونستم دیگه جمع و جور کنم خودم رو ...........باید ولشون میکردم
2 . س جلسه کنکور به هیج وجه به رتبه خاصی نباید فکر کنید نه رشته ی خاصی*

----------


## Saturn8

قبلش حتما حتما حتما یه دستشویی برید.
قبلش حتما چند دور نقشه وپلن راهتونو مرور کنین به جای ایت الکرسی خوندن.

----------


## Saturn8

یه چیزه مهمه دیگه اگه کسی ازتون تقلب خواست محل سگم بهش نذارین وتمرکزتونو حفظ کنین.

----------


## Saturn8

سعی کنین توی هردرس ابتدا سوالات تیپ وساده واونایی که راه حل طولانی ندارنو جواب بدین بعدا سوالای جدید وابتکاری ووقت گیر

----------


## Saturn8

و مهم تر از هرچیز دیگه ای تا بن دندان مسلح باشین برای هر راه حل وهرتیپ مساله.

----------


## neginshh

من همیشه عادت دارم کلی حرف بزنم قبل ازمون با بقیه -___-
دو باریم که کنکور دادم این مسئله بدبختم کرد شدید استرس گرفتم.
واسه همین امسال یه شهر دیگه ثبت نام کردم که هیشکیو نشناسم که حرفم نزنم باهاش.

----------


## reza2018

تکنیک ضربدر-منها رو از قبل در خونه تمرین کنید . با درگیر شدن با سوالای سخت وقتتون رو هدر ندید.همچنین یادتون باشه قرار نیست به همه سوال ها جواب بدید.

----------


## lolipop

قبل کنکور موزیک مورد علاقتون رو گوش کنید یا نوشیدنی مورد علاقتونو صرف کنین...
سعی کنین روز کنکور رو به چشم یه روز معمولی ببینید...
به بقیه نیگا نکنین...
خیلی به ساعتتون نیگا نکنین و درگیر کرنومتر و این حرفا نشین...
از یه درس نپرین یه درس دیگه...
خودتونو زود نبازین...!

اشتباهای پارسال من =)

----------


## Math97

اگه این 2-3 ماه هم خوب کار کنیم در صورت سختی سوالات یک درس یا اتفاق عجیب  غریب توی سوالات دروس میگیم برای من سخته چه برسه بقیه و این کمک خوبیه برای اینکه تمرکز از دست نره! (مثلا از 81 به  بعد شعرای خارج از کتاب وارد کنکور ادبیات شد و سال 81 هم  بالاترین درصد ادبیات 78 بود! یا فیزیک 84 ریاضی خیلی سخت بود که فکر کنم بالاترین درصد  88 بود در اون دوران دهه هشتاد که 100 زدن مد بود)

----------


## e.e.e

*سلام یه اشتباه که من یادم میاد که دوستمون هم بهش اشاره کرد حرف زدن زیاد بود من برای رفع استرس با بقیه و یکی از دوستام که توی اتاق بود حرف زدم ولی نمی دونستم که تمکز من رو بد جور به هم میریزه 
یه نکته کوچو لو دیگه کسی که بهتون استرس میده(مثلا پدر و مادر و.....) به هیج وجه تو حوزه نیارید 
حتما تو ازمون های 3 وز یک بار شرایط سخت رو تجربه کنید مثلا وسطش برید دستشویی یا ..... تا روز حوزه هول نکنید*

----------


## WickedSick

اگه شب قبلش نخوابیدید هیییییچ موردی نیس. 3 ساعت خوابم کفاف میده بخدا
من که سال دوم حتی یک ثانیم نخوابیدم!

یادتون باشه
*سوال سخت واسه همه اس
سوال سخت واسه همه اس
سوال متوسط واسه همه اس
سوال متوسط واسه همه اس
سوال اسون واسه همه اس
سوال اسون واسه همه اس
*
بولد کردم ببینین!

----------


## shayandrama

> اگه شب قبلش نخوابیدید هیییییچ موردی نیس. 3 ساعت خوابم کفاف میده بخدا
> من که سال دوم حتی یک ثانیم نخوابیدم!
> 
> یادتون باشه
> *سوال سخت واسه همه اس
> سوال سخت واسه همه اس
> سوال متوسط واسه همه اس
> سوال متوسط واسه همه اس
> سوال اسون واسه همه اس
> ...


سهمیه ماله کیه؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## WickedSick

> سهمیه ماله کیه؟


عزبزم سهمیه جز همه نیس. کلا یه دسته جدا از بشریت حساب میشن جوری که سازمان سنجش میگه

----------


## shayandrama

> عزبزم سهمیه جز همه نیس. کلا یه دسته جدا از بشریت حساب میشن جوری که سازمان سنجش میگه


خب برادر شما باید موقعی بگی میزان سختی یا آسونی برای همه اس که همه یه جور سنجیده بشن نه که واسه یه عده سوالای سخت با داشتن سهمیه راحت بشه ولی همین سوالا فقط بخاطر نداشتن سهمیه گریبان گیر آدمای دیگه بشه حالا این که دو نظام تستاش در مقایسه با هم دیگه در چه سطحه اونم تازه یه بحث جداست. ولی در کل حرفت درسته همه یه نوع سوال جلوشون میاد ولی مهم بعدشه.

----------


## shayandrama

این حرفمو نقل و قول به کسی نمی کنم ولی اگه اشتباه نکنم اینجا ایرانه با مشکلات بسیار زیادش توی همه ی زمینه ها... چند سال سهمیه ها ایرادات زیادی داشته و هنوز هم حل نشده تازه امسال هم که میخوان دو نظام رو باهم بسنجن و سازمان سنجش هم که تازه سال اولشه که میخواد دو نوع سوال طرح کنه پس به احتمال زیاد گند میزنه چون همین سهمیه 25 درصدی و... چندساله از رووش می گذره ولی هنوز نتونستن کاری براش بکنه بعدش هم سنجش انقدر ضعیف عمل می کنه که نتونسه حتی کنکور رو 1 ماه عقب بندازه بعد چجوری میخواد دو نظام با جمعیت زیاد اونم نه فقط نه یه رشته رو با هم بسنجه. نظر شخصیم این که امسال فقط عنوان تاپیک (سر جلسه کنکور) مثل سال های دیگه اس ولی از بعد سر جلسه کنکور به بعد همه چی تغییر می کنه.

----------


## Saturn8

> سهمیه ماله کیه؟


کم انرژی منفی بده 
این جوری رقیباتو نمیتونی از دور خارج کنی!

----------


## MrNobody

> این حرفمو نقل و قول به کسی نمی کنم ولی اگه اشتباه نکنم اینجا ایرانه با مشکلات بسیار زیادش توی همه ی زمینه ها... چند سال سهمیه ها ایرادات زیادی داشته و هنوز هم حل نشده تازه امسال هم که میخوان دو نظام رو باهم بسنجن و سازمان سنجش هم که تازه سال اولشه که میخواد دو نوع سوال طرح کنه پس به احتمال زیاد گند میزنه چون همین سهمیه 25 درصدی و... چندساله از رووش می گذره ولی هنوز نتونستن کاری براش بکنه بعدش هم سنجش انقدر ضعیف عمل می کنه که نتونسه حتی کنکور رو 1 ماه عقب بندازه بعد چجوری میخواد دو نظام با جمعیت زیاد اونم نه فقط نه یه رشته رو با هم بسنجه. نظر شخصیم این که امسال فقط عنوان تاپیک (سر جلسه کنکور) مثل سال های دیگه اس ولی از بعد سر جلسه کنکور به بعد همه چی تغییر می کنه.


با اون اخرش خیلی حال کردم قشنگ بود

----------


## reza2018

بزرگترین اشتباهی که میتونید بکنید اینه که جوابا رو در دفترچه علامت بزنید و در اخر وارد پاسخ برگ کنید.از این کارای بچگانه نکنید که نتیجش میشه پشت کنکور موندن.

----------


## Blue.moon

> کم انرژی منفی بده 
> این جوری رقیباتو نمیتونی از دور خارج کنی!


واقعا!!!

----------


## shayandrama

> کم انرژی منفی بده 
> این جوری رقیباتو نمیتونی از دور خارج کنی!


گفتنه کلمه سهمیه انرژی منفیه؟ سهمیه ماله همه اس. واقعا اگه کسی بخواد با حرف من از دور خارج بشه خیلی آدم بدبختیه همون بهتر که کنکور نده در ضمن این یه حقیقته و قضیش ماله الان هم نیست.

----------


## Saturn8

> گفتنه کلمه سهمیه انرژی منفیه؟ سهمیه ماله همه اس. واقعا اگه کسی بخواد با حرف من از دور خارج بشه خیلی آدم بدبختیه همون بهتر که کنکور نده در ضمن این یه حقیقته و قضیش ماله الان هم نیست.


میدونی بدبخت کسیه که رتبش پنج تا صفر جلوشه وفکر میکنه اگه سهمیه دارا نباشن 
پزشکی تهران ماله اونه ولی نمیدونه اگه ظرفتیا چهار برابر بشن ویه صفرم از جلوی رتبه این فرد بره کنار باز قبول نمی شه!

----------


## Saturn8

الان فکر به سهمیه ها دردی رو دوا نمی کنه
باید مثله چی خوند!

----------


## gonahkar

[QUOTE=lolipop;1460713]قبل کنکور موزیک مورد علاقتون رو گوش کنید یا نوشیدنی مورد علاقتونو صرف کنین...
سعی کنین روز کنکور رو به چشم یه روز معمولی ببینید...
به بقیه نیگا نکنین...
خیلی به ساعتتون نیگا نکنین و درگیر کرنومتر و این حرفا نشین...
از یه درس نپرین یه درس دیگه...
خودتونو زود نبازین...!

اشتباهای پارسال من =)[/QUOTE*]

پروفسور قبل کنکور موزیک مورد علاقتو گوش کنی  ک تا 24 ساعت تو مغزت هی مرور میشه 

اصلا موزیک گوش ندید مخصوصن موزیکای بندری (مثله اهنگه محض رضای دیگرون خودمو تو گل میپلکونوم)
*

----------


## e.e.e

سلام دوست عزیز منم دقیقا این مشکل رو داشتم ازمون سنجش اخر یک هفته به کنکور اهنگ زندگی محمد علیزاده رو گوشدادم ولی تا سر جلسه کنکور هم نتونستم بیرونش کنم راه حل چیه ؟

----------


## Ruby

*یکیی از اشتباه های من این بود که توی دوران سه روز یکبار که توی خونه شبیه سازی میکردم و از خودم ازمون میگرفتیم انقدر همه چیووو برای خودم  ایده ال میچیدم 
صندلیمم میزاشتم جلو کولر 
انواع اقسام خشکبار و تره بار و میوه بار و همچیی هم میزاشتم کنارم  حواسمم گرم خوراکی ها میشد هی برنامه ریزی میکردم اول کدومو بخورم یا با کدوم درس چیرو بخورم که  بیشتر بچسبه 
لباس روز کنکور هم نمیپوشیدم .ی شلوار و و تیشرت گشااد و راحت میپوشیدم 
اقا روز کنکور رفتم اخر کلاس افتاده بودم..هرچی هم مامانم برام گذاشته بود توی ایست بازرسی گرفتن و فقط ی اب و کیک دادن.
انقدر هم کلاس ما گرم بود  و کولر جواب نمیداد که پنجره هارو باز کردن همرو بازم گرم بود..ممن دیگه انقدر گرمم بود که مقنعمو دراوردم  اولا دیگه ولی چون بازرس اومد باز سرم کردم
خلاصه که این یکییییییی از اشتباه های مسخره پارسالم بود خودمو اسن سختی نمیدادم
البته شاید برای بقیه شرایط اصلا مهم نباشه*

----------


## Blue.moon

> سلام دوست عزیز منم دقیقا این مشکل رو داشتم ازمون سنجش اخر یک هفته به کنکور اهنگ زندگی محمد علیزاده رو گوشدادم ولی تا سر جلسه کنکور هم نتونستم بیرونش کنم راه حل چیه ؟


گوش نده دیگه.من سر امتحانای تشریحی معمولی اهنگ سه ماه و پیس با ریتم خاص خودش میخونم!اینکه کنکوره-_-

----------


## Blue.moon

> *یکیی از اشتباه های من این بود که توی دوران سه روز یکبار که توی خونه شبیه سازی میکردم و از خودم ازمون میگرفتیم انقدر همه چیووو برای خودم  ایده ال میچیدم 
> صندلیمم میزاشتم جلو کولر 
> انواع اقسام خشکبار و تره بار و میوه بار و همچیی هم میزاشتم کنارم  حواسمم گرم خوراکی ها میشد هی برنامه ریزی میکردم اول کدومو بخورم یا با کدوم درس چیرو بخورم که  بیشتر بچسبه 
> لباس روز کنکور هم نمیپوشیدم .ی شلوار و و تیشرت گشااد و راحت میپوشیدم 
> اقا روز کنکور رفتم اخر کلاس افتاده بودم..هرچی هم مامانم برام گذاشته بود توی ایست بازرسی گرفتن و فقط ی اب و کیک دادن.
> انقدر هم کلاس ما گرم بود  و کولر جواب نمیداد که پنجره هارو باز کردن همرو بازم گرم بود..ممن دیگه انقدر گرمم بود که مقنعمو دراوردم  اولا دیگه ولی چون بازرس اومد باز سرم کردم
> خلاصه که این یکییییییی از اشتباه های مسخره پارسالم بود خودمو اسن سختی نمیدادم
> البته شاید برای بقیه شرایط اصلا مهم نباشه*


به نکته خوبی اشاره کردی.رتبه یک کنکور ۹۶ ام شرایط خیییلی واسه خودش سخت کرده بود ....

----------


## lolipop

[QUOTE=gonahkar;1461155]


> قبل کنکور موزیک مورد علاقتون رو گوش کنید یا نوشیدنی مورد علاقتونو صرف کنین...
> سعی کنین روز کنکور رو به چشم یه روز معمولی ببینید...
> به بقیه نیگا نکنین...
> خیلی به ساعتتون نیگا نکنین و درگیر کرنومتر و این حرفا نشین...
> از یه درس نپرین یه درس دیگه...
> خودتونو زود نبازین...!
> 
> اشتباهای پارسال من =)[/QUOTE*]
> 
> ...



دوست عزیز خیلیا با موزیک آرامش میگیرن!
منم نگفتم نیم ساعت قبل کنکور!
گفتم قبل کنکور...واسه آرامش جواب میده
اونم نه هر موزیکی
اینکه آرامش بگیری یا تو مغزت پلیش کنی به توانایی خودت مربوطه و قابل تعمیم نیست

----------


## lolipop

> سلام دوست عزیز منم دقیقا این مشکل رو داشتم ازمون سنجش اخر یک هفته به کنکور اهنگ زندگی محمد علیزاده رو گوشدادم ولی تا سر جلسه کنکور هم نتونستم بیرونش کنم راه حل چیه ؟


اگه گوش کردن به موزیک حالتو خوب میکنه و استرستو کم میکنه گوش بده ولی خیلی تکرارش نکن یا نرو تو عمقش
همینجوری لایت پلی شه تاثیرش خیلیه

----------


## its.powergirl

روز قبل کنکور،
حتما برید بیرون تا انرژی مصرف کنین وزود خوابتون ببره،
وگرنه مثل من تا خود صبح بیخوابی میکشین.

----------


## mohi.goli

> اگه شب قبلش نخوابیدید هیییییچ موردی نیس. 3 ساعت خوابم کفاف میده بخدا
> من که سال دوم حتی یک ثانیم نخوابیدم!
> 
> یادتون باشه
> *سوال سخت واسه همه اس
> سوال سخت واسه همه اس
> سوال متوسط واسه همه اس
> سوال متوسط واسه همه اس
> سوال اسون واسه همه اس
> ...


وای بهترین چیزی که میتونستم بشنوم همین بود بهترییییینش ...

----------


## e.e.e

*به نظر من هم نباید خیلی نگران این باشید که خوابتون حتما ببره شب قبل کنکور سه تا از دوستان من که پزشکی هم اوردن  شب قبل کنکور درست نخوابیده بودن*

----------


## e.e.e

سلام دوستان من پند تا از دوستام از نوشابه انرژی زا استفاده کردند س جلسه گفتند خوب بوده نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## صادی

سر صبح کنکور قهوه یا جوشان انرژی زا بخورین خیلی بحاله

----------


## Dayi javad

*کنکور سال اولم تا دو روز قبلش مسافرت بودیم  


سر جلسه کنکور بلدم نبودید الکی رو ی کاغذ چیزی بنویسین ! تا روحیه بقیه تضعیف شه   ( مزاح )


بعد کنکور ی ناهار با رفیقاتون برین بیرون !
لذتش برابری میکنه با همخوابی با حوری بهشتی  ! 




---------------


امیدوارم با لب خندون برین داخل جلسه 
و با چشم پر از اشک بیاین بیرون  ( البته اشک شوق)*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط e.e.e


سلام دوستان من پند تا از دوستام از نوشابه انرژی زا استفاده کردند س جلسه گفتند خوب بوده نظر شما چیه؟


با حالت طبیعی و انرژی همیشگی خودت برو سر جلسه !

اینو مطمئن باش هیچی مث یاد داشتن سر جلسه ب ادم بیشتر انرژی نمیده
پس وقت ارزشمندتو قدر بدون و بشین بخون !

البته بعضیا قرص میخورن !  بعضیا همین نوشابه !! ک باز آدم میترسه عکسش عمل کنه !
پس از روی شنیده ها کاری نکنی !*

----------


## Blue.moon

> سر صبح کنکور قهوه یا جوشان انرژی زا بخورین خیلی بحاله


هایپ برای ۴ ساعت اوکیه؟

----------


## صادی

> هایپ برای ۴ ساعت اوکیه؟


 من سال اول کنکوز جوشان انرژی زا خوردم عالی بود 
سال دومم ک اسپرسو خوردم غوغا کرد 
متاسفانه هایپ امتحان نکردم  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
{امسالم اسپرسو میخورم چون کارمو راه میندازه}

----------


## Zahra77

> هایپ برای ۴ ساعت اوکیه؟


رد بول  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## e.e.e

من سر جلسه لمچی rexus  خوردم پرتقالی خیلی عالی بود

----------


## lolipop

> سلام دوستان من پند تا از دوستام از نوشابه انرژی زا استفاده کردند س جلسه گفتند خوب بوده نظر شما چیه؟


من پارسال هایپ بردم سر جلسه
یه دختره برگشت گف واییی نخوری دوبینی میگیری  :Yahoo (4):  منم نخوردم  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی قبلش تو ازمونا امتحان کنین ببینین اوکی این یا نه

----------


## Amirhossein10

من یه مشکلی دارم اینه که وقتی انرژیم خیلی میره بالا نتیجه عکس میده تو بازده کارم ، همش فکرم پرت میشه ، دائما تو ذهنم حرف میزنم ، مثلا وقتی ۳ تا سوال اولو خوب جواب میدم غرق فکر کردن میشم

----------


## e.e.e

up

----------


## e.e.e

سلام دوستان خیلی ها میگن که سر جلسه اهنگ تو ذهن اونها پخش میشه که نمیتونن جلوشو بگیرن . من با متخصص اعصاب و وان صحبت کردم گفتند که به خاطر استرس حالا از کسایی که تجربه دارن میخواستم بپرسم چطور این مشکل رو حل کرده اند

----------


## Blue.moon

> سلام دوستان خیلی ها میگن که سر جلسه اهنگ تو ذهن اونها پخش میشه که نمیتونن جلوشو بگیرن . من با متخصص اعصاب و وان صحبت کردم گفتند که به خاطر استرس حالا از کسایی که تجربه دارن میخواستم بپرسم چطور این مشکل رو حل کرده اند


Bbin aslan nabyd ahang gush  krd aslanaaa mnm dge ahang gush krdno hozashtam kenar

----------


## SHINER

والا من عادتمه همش اهنگ گوش میکنم تا حالا توو ذهنم پلی نشده  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Blue.moon

> والا من عادتمه همش اهنگ گوش میکنم تا حالا توو ذهنم پلی نشده


من کافیه یک بار یک اهنگ  گوش بدم فقط یک بار
کاملا حفظ میشم و هی موقع درس تو ذهنم تکرار میشه/:

----------


## rezamh

موقع جواب دادن سوالا اصلا حواستون به دور و برتون پرت نشه.من یه لحظه چشمم افتاد به بغلیم دیدم تند و تند حل میکنه و جواب میده.پاسخ نامش سیاه سیاه شد.اصلا این صحنه رو دیدم داغ کردم یه چند دقیقه ای وقتم رفت کلا.خیلی حس بدی بود.خلاصه به دور و برتون نگاه نکنین

----------


## e.e.e

دوستان یعنی تنها راه حل گوش ندادن به اهنگ هست؟

----------


## kingsman

> *سلام دوستان همینطور که میدونید هر چقدر هم که درس بخونیم و ازمون بدیم کنکور یه چیز دیگه است ازتون میخوام تجربیات موفق و ناموق خودتون رو تو کنکور پارسال بگید:
> مثلا خودم تجربیات پارسال خودم رو میگم:
> 1.سر جلسه با دیدن 3 تست اول ریاضی که سخت بود انقدر وضعم بد شد که نتونستم دیگه جمع و جور کنم خودم رو ...........باید ولشون میکردم
> 2 . س جلسه کنکور به هیج وجه به رتبه خاصی نباید فکر کنید نه رشته ی خاصی*


وقت اضافی اوردید حد المکان پاسخ های قبلیتون رو دستکاری نکنین مگر زمانی که کاملا مطمئن هستید .

----------


## Amirhossein10

> دوستان یعنی تنها راه حل گوش ندادن به اهنگ هست؟


بهترین راه حلش اینه به این مسائل فکر نکنی ، هر چقدر بیشتر دنبال این چیزا باشی بیشتر دچارش میشی ، اول از همه اصلا نترس و نگران نباش و بعد هم مثل همیشه به کارت ادامه بده ، بعد یه مدت خود به خود فراموش میکنی ، من قبل تر ها مشکل مطالعه داشتم با کوچک ترین صدایی تمرکزم بهم میخورد ، اوایل زیاد حساس نبودم بعدش کاملا شرطی شده بودم که برای مطالعه  باید تو سکوت مطلق قرار بگیرم ، هر چقدر هم محیط رو ساکت تر میکردم باز هم یه صدای وجود داشت ، رفته رفته من حتی به صدا های کوچیک بیرون مثلا رفت آمد ماشین ها هم حساس شده بودم ، اما الان میفهمم بهترین راه سازگاریه الانم خیلی خوبم تو هم سعی کن اصلا به این چیز ها فکر نکنی

----------

